#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Any Hotel/Guest house recommondations for Sihanoukville?

## pluto

I am planning a break to Snooky, can anyone suggest a nice chilled out place within walking distance to a nice beach, restaurants and bars? Is it possible to drive your own car through Had Lek/Koh Kong? Thanks.

----------


## dirtydog

TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Cambodia Guesthouses Sihanoukville
TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Cambodia Hotels Sihanoukville

----------


## pluto

Thanks DD. Updated info would be most welcome, as well as personal experience! Snooky is changing at an alarming rate and I am sure some places are closed for the low season.

----------


## cojones

Aqua hotel very new pool minute to beach 20 -25 per night ....good expat at pool bar with great in fo 
Kanda Street, Sihanoukville

----------

